# I've been missing for a few weeks but I've got a good excuse lol



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

I haven't been on KP for a few weeks but now I'm back lol
The reason for my absence is I decided to treat myself to a lovely embroidery machine. So with all the things I've been sewing and embroidering I haven't had time to pop in here too 
I have been "designing" things to be embroidered on baby items ;-) 
I love the bibs. People love them and can ask for their own "words" and colours to be done 
Here is the machine ....she is a Brother V3 and so is aptly called Vera lol
Here are the machines all set up so you can see how big Vera is next to my sewing machine lol
My knitting is almost on hold ~ I just have 2 orders then I might slow down and just knit small items for charity


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

What a lovely treat to your self. I love how clear your craft area is :thumbup:


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Welcome back!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

lifeline said:


> What a lovely treat to your self. I love how clear your craft area is :thumbup:


Thank you ~ it doesn't look that tidy now.....that was on day one lol


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

maureenb said:


> Welcome back!


Thank you Maureen ~ it's good to be back


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Here are a couple of the bibs to show you


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Lucky you. What a great machine. The little bibs you showed are darling. Welcome back too. What a lovely set up you have. I like the table so you can have all machines in one area.


----------



## jodymorse151 (Sep 14, 2014)

Welcome back. Any creative outlet is good. I admire your work and I love the comment about Grandmothers. Your sewing space is lovely ... and tidy.

I spent my early life as a fashion designer in NYC and searched for a house that had sample hands so I didn't have to sew! I HATE to sew! My sewing machine is only for alterations. I bought a new, very basic Bernina. I didn't sew all summer and when I tried it didn't work. I took it to a friend to find out why. He discovered that mice had chewed the inside. My question is why mice when I have 14 cats. He said they probably used it as a safe hiding place!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

JoRae said:


> Lucky you. What a great machine. The little bibs you showed are darling. Welcome back too. What a lovely set up you have. I like the table so you can have all machines in one area.


Thank you ~ I'm loving all the things the machine can do.
These tables are great and are from Ikea.....they are so cheap too lol Even the boxes underneath are from there ~ they are like a canvas material and can be folded flat


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Good for you and those bibs are darling. Have fun with your new toy and welcome back!


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

missmolly said:


> Thank you ~ I'm loving all the things the machine can do.
> These tables are great and are from Ikea.....they are so cheap too lol Even the boxes underneath are from there ~ they are like a canvas material and can be folded flat


Hi Tracy, glad to see you back here. Adorable bibs (love Ikea stuff too) :thumbup:


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

jodymorse151 said:


> Welcome back. Any creative outlet is good. I admire your work and I love the comment about Grandmothers. Your sewing space is lovely ... and tidy.
> 
> I spent my early life as a fashion designer in NYC and searched for a house that had sample hands so I didn't have to sew! I HATE to sew! My sewing machine is only for alterations. I bought a new, very basic Bernina. I didn't sew all summer and when I tried it didn't work. I took it to a friend to find out why. He discovered that mice had chewed the inside. My question is why mice when I have 14 cats. He said they probably used it as a safe hiding place!


Thank you Jody, 
somebody asked for that to be put on a bib lol
I have phases when I would sew but now I have the space I will be using the machines more


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Katsch said:


> Good for you and those bibs are darling. Have fun with your new toy and welcome back!


Hi Kathy and thanks for the welcome back. I went past my bedtime a couple of nights ago and started more bibs at 12.30 am ......only trouble was I paid for it the next day with lack of sleep haha


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Chrissy said:


> Hi Tracy, glad to see you back here. Adorable bibs (love Ikea stuff too) :thumbup:


Hi Chrissy ( and Charlie Brown ;-) ) 
It's good to be back again. I'll have to get into a routine now lol
ooooh I could have had a great shopping spree in Ikea haha


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Your machine is just gorgeous!!! I love the bibs you did, so sweet!!! You'll get lots of use out of "her"!!!


----------



## Grandma G. (Oct 29, 2012)

Nice to see you again. I also love the shawl that is under your bibs.


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)




----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

LadyBecket said:


> Your machine is just gorgeous!!! I love the bibs you did, so sweet!!! You'll get lots of use out of "her"!!!


I am really pleased with "Vera" lol and I'm loving thinking of new ideas for the bibs lol :thumbup:


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Grandma G. said:


> Nice to see you again. I also love the shawl that is under your bibs.


Thank you 
The shawl is one I knitted a couple of years ago and can't bear to sell lol


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Good for you!


----------



## 121008 (Sep 15, 2014)

Wow!! Very nice! &#10084;&#65039;&#128077;


----------



## Helen Hawkins (Jul 1, 2011)

Hi Tracy,
Was wondering where you were. You should really enjoy your embroidery machine. I had one for a long time but sold it a couple of years ago. I really don't like sewing just liked the embroidery part. Family's joke was 
" Don't stand still or Mum will embroider you"
Hope you get as much enjoyment from yours.
Cheers Helen


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

Wow! I think I might put my knitting on hold also, if I had a embroidery machine like that.


----------



## Irene Kidney (May 29, 2011)

No end to your talent Tracy, well done, they are lovely. Irene x


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Glad your back you have been missed. Great machine there will be no stopping you now. Lol


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Very nice setup indeed.


----------



## karenwhipple (Sep 6, 2012)

i love doing machine embroidery, I can"t get enough of it!!! There is so much to learn.


----------



## Teatime4granny (Apr 4, 2011)

I can tell that you are in love with your new machine.
I know, cause I have two of them, one is a babylock, and the other is a Barudan commercial machine.


----------



## gerry's bride (Feb 27, 2015)

Is there a website like KP for quilters? I'd love to find one. But you are right, it is hard to find time to keep up with both.


----------



## anino (Sep 20, 2012)

Lovely and neat craft space, beautiful embroidery machine and eye-catching bibs.
Did you sew the bibs yourself? If yes, what fabric did you use? Thanks for showing us your beautiful work.


----------



## castingstitches (Oct 16, 2013)

Good for you! It does sound like you have been very busy. Enjoy!


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

what cute bibs!


----------



## grommitt (Apr 12, 2011)

thats great i too have just got a new machine that does all sorts


----------



## NCNeedler (Jan 6, 2014)

Awesome toy....enjoy!


----------



## Betsy's World (Mar 21, 2014)

Congratulations on your new Brother - I have one that is 10 years old, and I love it. Your bibs are precious - excellent work


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Congratulations!! Enjoy "Vera"!!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

You are so fortunate. You're going to have a lot of fun.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi Tracy, glad you're back. Your bibs are lovely, and I'm glad you're on to a different hobby. Have fun with your new toy and keep posting your new items.
Best wishes,
Edie...  :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Fantastic setup and I love your bibs. Have fun!!! &#128158;


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Fantastic ! Thought you had something important going on when you didn't post ! Good to see you are diversifying and enjoying a new activity.


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Your machine is gorgeous! I love your bibs, they are so cute. I just got a Brother6800 and am loving it. Just need to learn how to do what you did in your bibs.


----------



## Weegie (Sep 1, 2012)

I have been ignoring my knitting machines for the same reason.....I bought myself a Brother Quattro 3. I am new to machine embroidery so I am spending a lot of time on it. These machines amaze me!
Your bibs are adorable....I haven't done any of those yet.


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Hi it's lovely to see you back and wow what a wonderful reason for your absence! I love the bibs you've made, especially the Nanny quote! lol


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Welcome back and love seeing your new line of artistic talent.


----------

